# Oklahoma Joe Smoker Question.



## redfish10 (Jul 16, 2010)

I can pick up this smoker for $75 but dont know a whole lot about it. The cooking chamber is approx. 40" and the smoker box is approx. 20". The smoker is about 6 years old. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## redfish10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok I was able to find a little information about this. Would it be accurate to say that this is the model that was sold at Sams Club and is made out of 3/8" steel. If so do you think it is still worth dropping $75 on it.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks just like the smoker I own and use.  I think I bought mine at Academy sports and spent at least 350 bucks on it.  Good buy for 75 if the rust isn't too bad.  I use mainly a mixture of lump charcoal and wood in mine.  The side of the cooking surface nearest the fire box does get pretty hot but I have learned how to regulate temps pretty well and turn out some great food.

Good luck with your decision

Al


----------



## soafung (Jul 19, 2010)

i think that model is 16" diameter.  if it is you could try and see if horizon would make one of these for the smaller OKJ.

Horizon Convection Plate

the OKJ has a larger opening from the firebox to the cook chamber and needs a baffle extension to make the plate work properly.


----------



## jdt (Jul 19, 2010)

well worth $75


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a great deal to me. Shoot, even if you built your own smoker, you would end up putting way more that $75 into it unless you were able to get your materials for free. Any mods you need to do to it should be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:


redfish10 said:


> Ok I was able to find a little information about this. Would it be accurate to say that this is the model that was sold at Sams Club and *is made out of 3/8" steel.* If so do you think it is still worth dropping $75 on it.


Are you sure it is 3/8" steel and not 3/16" Steel? 

3/8" would be pretty heavy stuff and would not ever wear out...

if it is 3/8" for $75.00 I would jump on it as fast as you can...


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, I have a brinkman / Oklahoma Joe. It works great I got mine used for $100. But it had all the mod's done already. It is the older version that has the heavier steel. I dont think I would have bought the newer version they sell today. Heck buy it and play with it find out if its for you. If not sell it for $75 or $100. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## redfish10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input. How is the heat retention and what is the approx. weight of the smoker.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 19, 2010)

The heat retention is great. I hold right where I want it and the intake adjusts exactly to what I want depending on wind conditions to get the right temp. But all I know for weight is its a lot heavier than it looks. I had to get a hand to lift it off my truck the day I got it home. My mod's that were done already were the temp guage was moved to the lower front of the main section door to be closer to the grate level. and a flat heat shelf added on top of the side fire box. For warming mops or sauces or whatever.


----------



## redfish10 (Jul 20, 2010)

What exactly is a baffle extension.

 


SoaFung said:


> i think that model is 16" diameter.  if it is you could try and see if horizon would make one of these for the smaller OKJ.
> 
> Horizon Convection Plate
> 
> the OKJ has a larger opening from the firebox to the cook chamber and needs a baffle extension to make the plate work properly.


----------



## meyer (Oct 7, 2010)

redfish10 said:


> What exactly is a baffle extension.


Pasted from an earlier thread:

*Baffle*

A baffle is a “deflector” of sorts that is placed at the firebox end of the smoker at the point where the firebox opens into the smoke chamber. The purpose of the baffle is to protect the meat at the firebox end from extreme heat and help the heat travel farther down the smoke chamber to even temps out a little bit. Again, there are a few different ways to do this. Some people use cookie sheets, some just use a large foil roasting pan filled with water placed against the opening. I uses a piece of 1/8” steel, cut to fit so that it lays at about a 45° angle and the bottom is about 2-3/4” inches from the bottom of the smoker. 





  

Kind regards

-Meyer


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2010)

if it ain't rusted it is a good deal..............


----------



## tom37 (Oct 7, 2010)

I say, if its 3/8 or heck even 1/4, jump on it. I'm still working on mine and its built from 3/8x18" pipe by 42 long on the cook box and 20 long on the firebox. I don't know a weight other then its really freaking heavy, to the point that I am not sure I could roll it up the ramp of my mowing trailer by myself.

Thick wall pipe isn't cheep, even at scrap price its going for about 30 cents a pound around here. With a few mods it could be a great smoker.


----------



## smoker1service (Dec 26, 2010)

love it just needs some t l c


----------



## christjonosc (May 31, 2011)

I hope you got the smoker. a little sand paper,and high heat paint.Your friends will be callinng you the pit master!


----------



## morvis (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey I've got one of these smokers, and I was considering some ways to give myself some... room to grow?  I was thinking, take some sheet metal and weld a decent size box that I can attach via pipe where the chimney attaches, support legs on the bottom so it doesn't tip over, etc.  Basically giving an extra side box for additional smoking space.  Was just wandering if anyone has any thoughts on why this wouldn't work?  I have a couple little sketches I can post later after work if my description isn't clear enough =).


----------



## meyer (Jun 8, 2011)

That is truely a great picture!

Regards

Meyer


----------

